#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   vorhautentfernung >

## Chamill

hallo zusammen,  
Bin neu hier, deswegen auch nich sicher ob das der richtige Bereich für meine Fragen ist.
Also nun zum Thema: 
Ich bin gestern 16 geworden, und habe halt eine Vorhautverengung. War auch schon beim Urologen, der meinte die Vorhaut muss komplett entfernt werden. Diese Diagnose macht mir ein bisschen Angst, ich habe zwar schon einen OP termin, aber ich möchte nicht daran denken wie es danach weitergehen soll. Also als erstes hätte ich da ne Frage, wie weit die Vorhaut entfernt wird also bis wohin. Dann wollte ich noch wissen, was ich nach der OP für Vorkehrungen treffen muss, vllt irgendeine bestimmte Art von Boxershorts etc. denn ich habe das Gefühl dass meine Eichel sehr empfindlich ist und die ja danach dann nun mal freiliegt. So, andere Fragen fallen mir im Moment nicht ein, aber ich werde sie stellen sobald sie mir in den Sinn kommen  :c_10cheers_3:  
bis dahin erst mal danke für die Antworten und viele Grüße^^ 
Marvin

----------


## wheelchairpower

hi, 
schau mal auf http://www.onmeda.de/krankheiten/vorhautverengung.html dort kannst du vielleicht Fragen beantwortet bekommen.

----------


## urologiker

Sei gegrüßt, 
das Für und Wider einer Vorhautbeschneidung ist bereits an anderer Stelle in diesem Forum ausführlich diskutiert worden. 
Bei dir besteht eine Verengung der Vorhaut, die eine Indikation zur Beschneidung darstellt, da es eben so ist, dass die Vorteile -eine geglückte OP vorausgesetzt- eines beschnittenen Penis deutlich die Nachteile überwiegen. 
Gruß, logiker

----------

